# asus a7v8x-x, amd athlon xp 2600+



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

can somebody help me oc this:

mobo: asus a7v8x-x
cpu: amd athlon xp 2600+
psu: dynex 400watt

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer AMD_COMPUTER
Generator Administrator
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-08-25
Time 22:07


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name AMD_COMPUTER
User Name Administrator

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon XP, 1900 MHz (11.5 x 165) 2500+
Motherboard Name Asus A7V8X-X (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset VIA VT8377 Apollo KT400
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award Modular (06/23/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port RIM Virtual Serial Port v2 (COM3)
Communication Port RIM Virtual Serial Port v2 (COM4)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter GeForce4 MX 420 (64 MB)
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 (Microsoft Corporation) (64 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
Monitor EPI EnVision EN-5200ei [15" LCD] (04036JA004419)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD200BB-75CAA0 (18 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WDC WD400BB-75DEA0 (37 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive WDC WD400BB-75JHC0 (37 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive TDK DVDRW0404N (DVD+RW:4x/2.4x, DVD-RW:4x/2x, DVD-ROM:12x, CD:16x/10x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 19052 MB (14382 MB free)
D: (FAT32) 38137 MB (38102 MB free)
E: (FAT32) 38137 MB (38131 MB free)
Total Size 93.1 GB (88.5 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter (192.168.1.100)
Modem Standard Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Foxit PDF Printer
USB1 Controller  VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8377 Apollo KT400 Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 89 31 06 00 30 22 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 7F 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 19 88 80 82 44 01 00 11 19 88 80 82 44 00 00 
Offset 50: C0 00 00 00 C0 05 80 80 EE E0 10 20 30 40 60 80 
Offset 60: AA AA 00 A0 EE 99 C0 18 40 ED 43 D0 41 C4 00 00 
Offset 70: 90 48 00 01 01 09 50 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 12 10 
Offset 80: 02 C0 35 00 03 0A 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 30 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 27 08 00 CC 
Offset B0: 7F 9A 02 9A 26 00 00 02 48 00 00 01 00 00 00 84 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 17 A3 69 EA 06 1C F1 09 11 FF 00 00 21 23 74 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 EE 77 EE 99 04 99 23 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 83 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: VIA VT8377 Apollo KT400 Chipset - AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 68 B1 07 00 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 EE 60 EF 70 EF F0 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
Offset 40: 81 C0 88 44 24 72 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F00: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F01: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D10 F03: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 04 31 17 00 10 02 82 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 80 ED 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 02 03 00 00 00 00 00 80 10 00 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 5A 04 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B 88 88 53 88 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 87 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8233A/VT8235 PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 77 31 87 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 44 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 8C 20 00 00 44 00 08 08 
Offset 50: 81 18 09 00 00 00 00 00 43 90 00 00 04 E4 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 D8 00 00 
Offset 70: 43 10 A1 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 20 8C 59 00 00 00 00 00 01 E4 00 00 00 18 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 02 47 00 B4 41 02 00 50 F9 20 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 E8 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 14 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 07 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 0B C2 09 05 1C 10 C0 00 20 20 20 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 50: E6 E6 F1 F1 0C 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: F8 9E BB 09 00 00 00 00 C8 C9 C0 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 00 71 05 43 10 A1 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D11 F05: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 59 30 01 00 10 02 50 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 05 CD 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: 06 11 65 30 90 00 10 02 74 00 00 02 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 B4 00 00 00 00 00 ED 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 A1 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 03 08 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 FE 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 65 30 00 03 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 72 01 07 00 B0 02 A3 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 EE 08 00 00 F0 08 00 80 EF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 05 01 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 02 00 20 00 17 00 00 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.v.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......W...IBM VGA Compatible........02/22/02
C000:0040 .................7............PMIDX.[............[.NV....[.0...
C000:0080 ..................P.f.q(.l.l.w.w.w................l.m.'........:
C000:00C0 [email protected]:.................8n.n..........(n.n.......PCIR..r.....
C000:0100 ....v.......NV17S VGA BIOS......................................
C000:0140 .............................Version 4.17.00.30.00 ...Copyright 
C000:0180 (C) 1996-2002 NVIDIA Corp....NV17 () Board......................
C000:01C0 Chip Rev A2...................n..z..y..t..i..a..x..b..7..r=.g..f
C000:0200 ..h..c..eC.q..l..k..j..o..u..v%[email protected]`...
C000:0240 ..................u..fa....f`3....fa.2..,.....C......:.u...T.2..
C000:0280 ......;.u..."2.....u...t..Q........$Y.f..7......f.#....f........
C000:02C0 u.....f..7...f........u.....f..7...........u.S...[.g..f`f.......
C000:0300 [email protected]@f...f...xi<.u...7....u...4Rf...h..P.f..f.....
C000:0340 ..........2...f...f3.Zf...f..f..f.2...f3.f..f........f.....f.q..
C000:0380 ....fa.........".C...C..u............C..u..........f......C..!."
C000:03C0 'C..'C..u...B.J..f............f......C..'C..u..f.....Qf..7......


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

whats the best i can do with factory cooling?


----------



## InfernalSolo (Nov 8, 2006)

My last computer was actually the exact same setup that you have. You didn't post your temps under load, but from how mine acted on stock cooling, I would guess the temperatures aren't good. If I were you I would pick up an aftermarket heatsink/fan before you thought about overclocking.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

on stock cooling the highest speed you can do it... well stock


----------



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

so the fastest i get is 1900? i cant get at least 2000?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a rig using a 3200+ at 2.2Ghz (stock) with a solid-copper cooler and it still gets pretty hot. I wouldn't even dream of overclocking it. With your board I'd also advise against it simply due to it having a VIA chipset.


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

while i have run a huge overclock on stock cooling [a touch under 50%] my processor is a 65nm and naturally a cooler chip, and it was still running upwards of 70C, i would NEVER oc a athalon with stock cooling. EVER


----------



## ekcivic2000 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for all ur help, so my stock is 1900? so why do it put 2600+ on the chip?


----------



## InfernalSolo (Nov 8, 2006)

The Athlon XP 2600+ is simply the name of the processor. The 2600+ refers to the exact model in the series, but it has nothing to do with the actual speed of the processor. For example, I have an Athlon 64 x2 5600+, but its stock speed is 2.8ghz.


----------

